# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Bisul & luka pada tutup insang

## anto07

salam kenal para senior,

saya baru menekuni hobi koi beberapa bulan, masih belajar dan belum tahu apa2.
jadi begini, awalnya salah satu koi sy ada luka mirip cacar air, terus saya pencet, saya rendam dimilin. skrg luka nya berubah seperti luka gigitan, dan ada luka merah merah di penutup insangnya

https://ibb.co/PcC7fhj

itu penyakit apa yah? dan cara mengobatinya gmn?  :Help: 

Terima Kasih

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

